# Friday Pictures!!!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Pictures from the 1st Annual Toy Run I put together in Crosby this past weekend. We raised toys for 900 kids, each kid got 2 toys. And had some left over, those will go to Military kids who have lost a family member overseas.
It was a great turnout with almost 100 bikes. Big thank you to all who donated and helped and Crosby Church.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

sweet deal for the kids


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Idaho*

Went on an Idaho Elk hunt with my FIL and two BIL's in September. Truly an amazing place and I can't wait to go back.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

1. My son was home on leave a couple of months ago....2 generations of Marines.
2. My daughter at Santa's Wonderland College Station. If you haven't had the chance to go there I thought it was a good trip www.santas-wonderland.com . Anyhow Santa and my daughter were reading her wish list. The list consisted of toys and a request from Santa to bring her brother in the Marines, and sister in the Army home soon! Her boots were muddy from walking around the place and riding the ponies. I like it, adds character and a true lil Texacajun!

Mike


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Western Australia*

These are from a little over a year ago, but good memories in another amazing place.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*South Korea*

And a couple from 2011 South Korea. Lotte Giants baseball game, Hyundai Beach, and the Daewoo Shipyard


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Leaving South Africa today, yesterday we visited an area where wild South African penguins populate the beaches on the Indian Ocean


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Love seeing pics of farway places, very nice guys

So let me introduce you to........ 

The Shovelers
1. Male, Eclipes, Northern Shoveler
2 Female Northern Shoveler


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

1 - new to me boat, salvaged from the woods
2 - we made ceder angles instead of snow angles in the walk-in cooler.
3 - i took a 225 pound pig. she was covered in 2" of soft fat. acorns really fattened them up this year


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

My little helper in training...


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Went duck hunting with the camera the other day and came back with this limit.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Friday Pics*

1. My baby turns 5 today. Happy Birthday Hallee!!!!!!
2. Coffee mug I received at a Christmas party (pic edited to be G-rated).
3. My girls, niece, and nephews at a Christmas parade.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

My Christmas card to all of my 2cool friends:


Merry Christmas and...


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

chubri777 said:


> Went duck hunting with the camera the other day and came back with this limit.


AWESOME...I've been meaning to do this. I really need to...


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

the waterfowl pics are amazing. thanks guys.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

stargazer said:


> Love seeing pics of farway places, very nice guys
> 
> So let me introduce you to........
> 
> ...





chubri777 said:


> Went duck hunting with the camera the other day and came back with this limit.


Love y'alls pictures. I hope you were at my lease taking those!:biggrin:


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Go kart time for my son (yellow kart)! Going to show this one to him when he is old enough to get his drivers licence.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

My wife got her a heavy weight last weekend. #227. #184 1/2 dressed.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Few from the ranch this past weekend









































Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I like Hot Rods next to last pic. wearing them Sargent ropers on asssssphalt, LMAO


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

A couple just for grins...

The guy anchored and fishing directly in the middle of the Kemah channel last Saturday was priceless. He couldn't have gotten any more in the exact middle of the red and green markers if he had tried.

The guy in the Ford must really like seeing his black smoke blow. He pointed the pipe straight up. Either that, or his stack feel off.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

:doowapstaHAPPY FRIDAY!!!!
1-2 = Cookin!
3 = Me and my youngest Colt
4 = From when she said yes....wonder if she thinks it was a mistake HAHAH
5 = BIL made this shirt for my boy HAHAH


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Just a little Christmas bread I made....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Seafood anyone??


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Kids New Christmas Present















Took My Son Hunting, He has been "waiting all year" but we have to go back now when it is colder so we can actually see more deer















Pulling Buddies New Ranger out with the Rhino


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Something I will never forget......:slimer:


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

TIMBOv2 said:


> I like Hot Rods next to last pic. wearing them Sargent ropers on asssssphalt, LMAO


Actually over this way they are called Cajun Reeboks....WW


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Something I will never forget......:slimer:


What happened to that guy?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

French toast anyone?


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

My cute baby pic


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Texas style ravioli ..








:brew:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Grilled Tuna and Dragon tails...:brew2:


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Grilled Tuna and Dragon tails...:brew2:


JQ looks like you are giving Capt Dave a run for his money good stuff, i am just glad i have some fres specs to fry at work today so lookin at these food pics aint too bad today lol


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Grilled pineapple and onions.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*2 Butterfly Pics*

Taken in our Katy Prairie Backyard Habitat

Longwing Skipper on Porterweed
Monarch Cat on Milkweed


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Crab and clams...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Few from the ranch this past weekend


Is that you driving in the first picture? Wanna go hunting with me? 

TH


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Santas Wonderland


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Appreciate the little things










A great looking pair of breasts :biggrin:










Dinner for the game!










Big amberjack from October, I miss blue water : (


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Bo Luc Lac - vietnamese dish
Pizza
Spending time with my son


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

T t t t trout


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Stuffed Pablano,s. :brew2:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Is that you driving in the first picture? Wanna go hunting with me?
> 
> TH


you are hitting on a dude. :spineyes:


----------



## Soulfishing (Dec 21, 2011)

On way to Uvalde, Tx.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

My new toy...and it's first use, other than mowing.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Soulfishing said:


> On way to Uvalde, Tx.


Is that you moving, or someone else?
Background is not something I see on I-10 or US 90.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Excellent Waterfowl pics and man, that's alot of food early to digest.. You peeps are making the stomach growl early.. Man, Its before 10 am...lol 

I'm joining in.. P.S. Good to see J.Q pick the pan back up. He can cook a fine plate of cuisine. 

Sunrise to Sunout - 

Cholesterol Trout 

Trout Ceveechee

IT was a Seafood Gumbo kinda a day

Cholesterol Salmon w Spinach ( Florentine ) 

Minestrone Smokey style


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Sausage anyone?


----------



## Soulfishing (Dec 21, 2011)

cubera said:


> Is that you moving, or someone else?
> Background is not something I see on I-10 or US 90.


Not me moving, I took the pic. I just thought it was an interesting pic. It was on I-10 before Katy coming from I 45.:brew2:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Is that you driving in the first picture? Wanna go hunting with me?
> 
> TH


bwahahahahahaha! no, but that is our chef...she berry nice lady.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> you are hitting on a dude. :spineyes:


you know Gilbert, this is the second time i've had to use this on one of his posts:

"A-W-K-W-A-R-D"

:spineyes:


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Soulfishing said:


> Not me moving, I took the pic. I just thought it was an interesting pic. It was on I-10 before Katy coming from I 45.:brew2:


Must be an area that is before I hit I-10 and Beltway 8 west. 
I was going to say, as many times I make the run from Pasadena to Utopia have I been sleeping at that location.

Thanks


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

*The Dogs Taking it Easy...*

Johann (Weimer) & Lola (Rhodesian)


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Stuffed Breadfish.....:tongue:


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

A POC cast & blast last weekend.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Carnitas ala Mexicana...


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Sausage anyone?


Looks good, jal and cheese? I think we are gonna make Italian, both hot and sweet this year.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

So more duck flight shots


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

saltwatersensations said:


> What happened to that guy?


He's working at the local JD dealer and hooked me up with a couple of new front tires for my tractor a few weeks ago. He seemed to be doing really well. It was the best I have ever seen him. In fact, it was his BD recently, so he's another year older too.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Mont said:


> He's working at the local JD dealer and hooked me up with a couple of new front tires for my tractor a few weeks ago. He seemed to be doing really well. It was the best I have ever seen him. In fact, it was his BD recently, so he's another year older too.


Thats good to hear. :brew:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Grilled Quail ala ratitoni..:slimer:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Mont said:


> He's working at the local JD dealer and hooked me up with a couple of new front tires for my tractor a few weeks ago. He seemed to be doing really well. It was the best I have ever seen him. In fact, it was his BD recently, so he's another year older too.


another year older beats the alternative! glad to hear he is doing well, i haven't talked to him or angela in a while.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

That's a 1.....


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> bwahahahahahaha! no, but that is our chef...she berry nice lady.


She looks berry nice too 

Gilbert if you think that driver is a dude you need to quit hanging around V-Bottom. 

TH


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Went to deer lease last weekend, it was Cabela's first trip! I need a better camera.

1. Cabela
2. Nice buck
3. Another nice buck
4. Did some work
5. Dad sighted in his AR and checked the iron sights on mine


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

1. My little pink princess
2. The 2 loves of my life
3. Proposed to my girlfriend of 6 years last night


























S4L


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

Recent trip to Switzerland


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Friday Pics*

Friday Pics


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Good job on the Toy Run, Hotrod. Another 2Cooler to be proud of. :dance:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> another year older beats the alternative! glad to hear he is doing well, i haven't talked to him or angela in a while.


You know where to find me : ) . . . .wg


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

JShupe said:


> That's a 1.....


Details, please! and Congratulations, Mr Shupe!!!!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Whiskey Girl Cookers hit again this weekend at the Habitat for Horses Benefit BBQ Cook-off. 1st on ribs and third on chicken . . .wg


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

redspeck said:


> Friday Pics


You forgot the half moon on your outhouse door. :slimer:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Winner Circle
Chillaxin with friends - got my own seat at the bar . . .wg


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

TIMBOv2 said:


> I like Hot Rods next to last pic. wearing them Sargent ropers on asssssphalt, LMAO


Hey, it rained all morning and was muddy at the park. I forgot my other boots at home and these were in my tool box lol. I knew someone would give me heck for em in the pic. But I dont care, it was all about the kids. They dont care what kinda boots I wore:brew:

See the parking lot... 
And a nice picture:ac550: Friend of mine Mrs Xtreme Sidexside


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

SWANY said:


> Recent trip to Switzerland


Is that Lake Constance? I was there in June and stayed in a waterfront suite overlooking the lake. It is an absolutely beautiful place, and I'd go back in a heartbeat.

While I was there they had an incredible car/boat/airplane show. There was a rare hot air balloon release over the alps one evening that was truly a sight to behold. There is so much to see and so little time...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Constance


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

WOW


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Nothing like having a good tractor when you need one! Keep it maintained and you'll have it for years.



a couple more said:


> My new toy...and it's first use, other than mowing.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah, and some here say mudding is for ******** and all the women are ugly. Well, they havent rode with our group


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Went out and tried it again.
Still think I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm feeling a sudden urge to buy a mudding rig...



Hotrod said:


> Yeah, and some here say mudding is for ******** and all the women are ugly. Well, they havent rode with our group


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

LouieB said:


> Went out and tried it again.
> Still think I'm doing it wrong.


You are, just like your props


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> You are, just like your props


Call Jack! Best in the biz.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Whiskey Girl Cookers hit again this weekend at the Habitat for Horses Benefit BBQ Cook-off. 1st on ribs and third on chicken . . .wg


man... that's gotta be getting hard on your liver with all these cook off's..


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> You are, just like your props


Ahhh...that's so mean.sad2sm
You're going to give tow truck drivers a bad reputation.


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

On The Hook said:


> Is that Lake Constance? I was there in June and stayed in a waterfront suite overlooking the lake. It is an absolutely beautiful place, and I'd go back in a heartbeat.
> 
> While I was there they had an incredible car/boat/airplane show. There was a rare hot air balloon release over the alps one evening that was truly a sight to behold. There is so much to see and so little time...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Constance


It was Lake Lucerne, amazing country, we were there end of June. your right, some much to see, so little time


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

threeredfish said:


> 1 - new to me boat, salvaged from the woods
> 2 - we made ceder angles instead of snow angles in the walk-in cooler.
> 3 - i took a 225 pound pig. she was covered in 2" of soft fat. acorns really fattened them up this year


MT, were those right "angles" or 90 degree "angels"?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Whiskey Girl Cookers hit again this weekend at the Habitat for Horses Benefit BBQ Cook-off. 1st on ribs and third on chicken . . .wg


Dang girl! You are going to have to add a new wing to the house for all of those trophies! Thanks for updating me on Rusty a few weeks ago. I'll come visit y'all soon.


----------

